# How long after treatment can you start adoption?



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi All

I was just wondering is there a set amount of time you have to wait after you have had treatment before you can start the adoption process?

T x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Milktray

Welcome to this part of the sight all about adoption.

The general oppinion of most SS & LA is 12 months, some may say 6 months.

How long ago is it since you stopped treatment?

Have you approached any SS yet to make enquirers?

Most people find the 12 month waiting time seems very hard & that they think they won't get through that time.  If that's how you are feeling give yourself time to adjust to the situation you find yourselves in at this moment in time.

We found planning a year of "stuff" passed 12 months very quickly.

Wishing you lots of luck for the future.

Superal

        xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Superal

thanks for your reply.

We haven't stopped treatment yet.  We are hoping to have one last round of FET at the end of June and if that fails we then want to start looking into the adoption process.

12 months does sound long, it's not so bad for me as I am younger than my DH.  Is there an upper age limit?

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Milktray

There was another thread on this very subject only a few days ago. here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31511.0.html

As Superal says each LA vary some 6 months , some 12 months.

Hope the information on the other thread helps. In terms of age, no there are no limits as such, but some LA's like to have a minimum age gap between the oldest partner and the youngest child.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks Karen  

T x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

My LA said it was 6-12 months cos it was considered to be a sort of time for "grieving" & getting head/body straight again - makes sense really.

Good luck!
Jessx


----------

